# My cure for a "case of the mondays"



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2008)

Crazy day at work today. But knowing what was at the end of the day made it all go by quickly. I met up with the Condors at the Van Nuys Airport and we took off from the famous and historic 16R. It was great weather and a fantastic flight. The bonus was that we were doing a flyover for benefit for returning injured soldiers. Here are a few quick edits.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 12, 2008)

Eric that 3rd shot is beautiful mate!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2008)

great pics Eric as always


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2008)

Excellent pics Eric!


----------



## seesul (Aug 12, 2008)

wish I could take a ride on such a birds after finishing the job as well


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 12, 2008)

Too cool Eric!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

Really great shots, Eric... As usual, you're having a blast !

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers guys. I have gotten to the point where I have settled down from the initial excitement of flying and been able to take everything in and concentrate on composing the shot. I still get excited about flying, and am having a blast doing it, it's kind of hard to describe.

When we were done with the formations, we flew lead back to Van Nuys, leaving the formation to take Rick's airplane back to Whiteman. That's the time it is really relaxing. I sat in the back seat and took it all in. I still took a few shots.

1. Overhead view of Van Nuys and the famous 16R
2. turning over the North end of the San Fernando Valley.
3. Sunset over the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Great pics Eric


----------



## timshatz (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow...great shots Eric. Just outstanding.


----------



## DBII (Aug 12, 2008)

I am having a bad year, where can I sign up? Again great shots. My father loves the AT-6s. I cannot wait to show your pictures to him.

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2008)

Great shots man! I always engoy seeing your pics.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2008)

That last pic says it all!!! Great stuff!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 19, 2008)

wonderful photos Eric, thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2008)

Topnotch Eric... U have all of us jealous nutjobs salivating, as usual I might add....


----------



## mkloby (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice pics! I can't wait to start flying again!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 19, 2008)

Beautiful work Eric!

TO


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love that last shot. I am happy to be out of SoCal, but that last shot made me homesick for where I was born and raised, great job.
Art


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 21, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I couldn't believe how clear it was that day in the valley. Worked great for pictures.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2008)

World Class


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2008)

Great photos Eric. The only thing that makes me envious is that your flying and I don't get to. I recently bought a camera and I'm still learning to use it. I'm a bit of a novice. Again, I loved the photos.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous pics Eric!


----------



## Airfix (Aug 26, 2008)

Great photos.
Thank you Eric.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow... You got me jealous, Eric.

What's the large city with the big buildings in the background of the 7th picture ? It doesn't look like Los Angeles... Neither does it look like San Fransisco...

But I could be wrong... I never been in Southern California.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2008)

Maestro said:


> Wow... You got me jealous, Eric.
> 
> What's the large city with the big buildings in the background of the 7th picture ? It doesn't look like Los Angeles... Neither does it look like San Fransisco...
> 
> But I could be wrong... I never been in Southern California.



The cluster of buildings in the lower right is the Getty Center and you are looking right into Los Angeles behind the airplanes. It's more the Westwood area there.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 27, 2008)

evangilder said:


> The cluster of buildings in the lower right is the Getty Center and you are looking right into Los Angeles behind the airplanes. It's more the Westwood area there.



Okay, thanks for the info... LA is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay bigger than I thought, then.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2008)

Yep, it's huge, and getting bigger every day. That's why I live in Ventura County.


----------

